# Maternity Bridal Gowns & Heavily Pregant at Own Wedding



## Dory85

So I just found out I'm pregnant. I paid absolutely no attention specific dates of my last period but we think I'm around 5/6 weeks so far making me due the last few weeks in May. My wedding is booked for 7th April :wacko:
Bizarrely, I'm more stressed about this than the fact that I'll have 2 under 2. Am I setting myself up for disaster if I don't move the wedding because I'll be heavily pregnant? I really don't want to move it and my last pregnancy went 10 days past my due date.

Does anyone know where does pretty maternity bridal gowns? I'm gutted I won't be able to wear the one I've already bought but needs must. I'm pretty fussy and don't just want a white maternity dress. Ideally something floor length and elegant, and something that actually says 'Wedding'.

Whilst we're at it, can I have the moon on a plate?? :haha:


----------



## readytoplan

First of all, congratulations! 
I can completely understand how you might be stressing as I know how uncomfortable I was in the last couple of months! BUT its very do-able, I'd go to a bridal shop or ring around to see who stocks maternity dresses, or probably a better idea leave it as late as possible to buy as you don't know how big you will be by then. 

How exciting xx


----------



## missk1989

You could try tiffanyrose.com?


----------



## lozzy21

I think if move it, not because of the dress but because I don't think I'd enjoy the day heavily pregnant.


----------



## Dory85

Thanks for the reassurance.
Now that we've had a think, we're pretty sure we're going to keep it as it is because we've already put down deposits and I don't want to do a rushed wedding or postpone it even more.
So now I'm on the hunt for a new dress?!


----------



## PrincessLeah

Can I ask where you purchased your wedding dress? I only ask because all may not be lost with the dress you have bought.
I bought my wedding dress at Berketex and then fell pregnant about a year later, which was 5 months before the wedding date. When I paid for the dress in the shop, they had not yet made it in their factory. So what I'm saying is that if you have bought your dress from a large bridal chain, it's possible they will not have cut the cloth for the dress yet, in which case it's possible you can have it made in a much larger size than you originally ordered.
When I found out I was pregnant, I called Berketex and explained the situation. They told me that the dress had already been cut to size but not made. They charged me £300 to have a second dress cut, and they cut it in a really large size and then I had it altered to fit in the store. My final dress fitting was the day before the wedding, so the dress fitted my changing shape perfectly.
I just thought this might be helpful, if not to you then perhaps another bride in this position.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm going to be 16 weeks for my wedding and I've just bought a normal dress that'll fit a bump under. Obviously it'll be easier for me as I'll only just be showing by then. 

It's an Aline dress.


----------

